# Advice for getting into Accounting Field



## samfisher (Mar 5, 2013)

Hey Guys,

I was wondering if you anyone could give advice to someone trying to get into the Accounting Field in Sydney.

My spouse has the following over-seas qualification: 

Bachelors of Business Administration (BBA) (2012)
Major: Accounting and Finance

She wants to complete her Masters in Accounting and do CPA. But at this time she can't get into University because she will not get any HECS/PELS, since she is still under the 309 temp visa.

Will her BBA degree be recognized by any Australian Accounting or Business bodies,such as CPA?

She is thinking for getting into Tafe for a short Accounting course and then apply for jobs. Is anyone here who is in the Accounting Field and can give any advice on what direction she should take?

Thanks for any advice/tips.

Cheers.


----------



## sadiislam (Dec 2, 2013)

By any chance is she from Bangladesh ? and have completed her BBA from North South University? If so then tell her to apply for CPA degree assessment.. She can get 5 exemptions from foundations level.


----------



## samfisher (Mar 5, 2013)

sorry about the late reply.

you are correct about the BBA from NorthSouth !!!!

So what happens after getting exemption from the CPA degree? Can she study by herself for the CPA exams or would she need to go through Academic institution ?


----------



## sadiislam (Dec 2, 2013)

After the degree assessment if she gets the waiver then she can register for the rest of the CPA foundation courses solely through CPA. No need for an academic institution as she has already satisfied the degree (Bachelors) requirement of CPA. After that when she gets qualified for the Associate Membership and becomes one, she can appear for the CPA professional exams along with a 3 year mentored work experience to become a full member.


----------

